
Sulong: Fast LLVM IR Execution on the JVM with Truffle and Graal - pron
https://github.com/graalvm/sulong
======
pron
Slides:
[https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/llvm_sulong/attachmen...](https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/llvm_sulong/attachments/slides/1205/export/events/attachments/llvm_sulong/slides/1205/Sulong.pdf)

